# Tri-tronics G2 vs G3



## rookiedude08 (Feb 26, 2011)

I reccently got several gander mtn gift cards and was looking at e-collars on their website. Everyone seems to be a huge fan of the pro 500. On their web site they have a G2 pro 500. I am assuming that it is an older model. The reason for it being 100$ cheaper then the G3 version. It seems to be the samething as far as specs go but, without first hand experience I am not sure. Does anyone have any reccomendation as to why one is better then the other? Or does anyone have any advice as to why I might not want the g2? Any info or reccomendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I "think" the only difference is that the antenna and battery pack on the transmitter is not removeable on the G3.

I have a G2 and never had a problem with the antenna or batteries. I've heard you could put the battery pack on backwards ruining the transmitter. I worried about it coming loose when I first got it but no problems yet.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

As I recall there were some complaints about the battery pack falling off of the G2. I have a piece of electrical tape around mine just in case.


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> As I recall there were some complaints about the battery pack falling off of the G2. I have a piece of electrical tape around mine just in case.


Also the battery pack can un-twist just enough to still be secure but not make contact therefore not work. It happened to mine, took me forever to figure out why it would work sometimes but not others. I did the same thing with electrical tape and not a problem since. I wouldn't have a problem buying the G2.


----------



## to the point (Nov 29, 2008)

I have the g2 exp.500 3years with no problem.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I have had the G2 100 for 2 years with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Warning: If you twist the battery off the G2 transmitter, be sure you put it on with the logo facing forward. I'm told backwards polarity can smoke and trash your transmitter.

I kept my G2 battery taped on and personally prefer the G3. 

With the Flyway G3 gives you a beep feature, versus G2 which did not. I love the beep feature. I use it to get positive ID when I field marry receivers, which I do frequently. (I prefer this to hitting a continuous high 6 and holding it near my ear to hear the sparks flying!)

I now have a G3 Pro 500 and a G3 Flyway....love them both. Sold my Pro 500 G2 to one of the trainers at K2 and as far as I know, he's having good luck with it.


----------

